# Some sort of Rotala



## Noddy65 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi all
Im not sure what this is...some have said Rotala 'Nanjenshan' some have said Rotala rosea...any ideas?




























Mike


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The former. The square leaf tips are a good indication.


----------



## Noddy65 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thank you very much...this palnt is still pretty rare in Aus so im happy to have it.

Mike


----------

